# Yamaha F70 trim tilt question



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey guys I have 2016 Yamaha f70 I have the fancy 6yc computer gauge. My problem is about 2 weeks ago the trim tilt portion of the gauge stopped working. It’s only reading all the way trimmed down. The day it stopped working it was working right before I put it in the water then stopped right when I was jumping up on plane. Does anyone have suggestions with out having to take it to the mechanic? Thanks in advance!


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

G_straus822 said:


> Hey guys I have 2016 Yamaha f70 I have the fancy 6yc computer gauge. My problem is about 2 weeks ago the trim tilt portion of the gauge stopped working. It’s only reading all the way trimmed down. The day it stopped working it was working right before I put it in the water then stopped right when I was jumping up on plane. Does anyone have suggestions with out having to take it to the mechanic? Thanks in advance!


Had that happen on my F60. 

Try this: trim all the way up and check up under the left side where the engine meets the trim plate. There should be a little lever with a spring. Clean and lubricate that lever really well! At least on my outboard, that lever manually indicates the trim position on my gauge. Whenever I store my skiff, I trim up slightly to take the pressure off that lever.


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

manny2376 said:


> Had that happen on my F60.
> 
> Try this: trim all the way up and check up under the left side where the engine meets the trim plate. There should be a little lever with a spring. Clean and lubricate that lever really well! At least on my outboard, that lever manually indicates the trim position on my gauge. Whenever I store my skiff, I trim up slightly to take the pressure off that lever.


Thank you sir! So I trimmed the motor all the way up and found the sensor with the spring. Hit it with some pb blaster good as new. Trim sensor works perfectly again!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Gotta go check my sensor now ! Thanks ....


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2019)

manny2376 said:


> Had that happen on my F60.
> 
> Try this: trim all the way up and check up under the left side where the engine meets the trim plate. There should be a little lever with a spring. Clean and lubricate that lever really well! At least on my outboard, that lever manually indicates the trim position on my gauge. Whenever I store my skiff, I trim up slightly to take the pressure off that lever.


Solid!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

manny2376 said:


> Had that happen on my F60.
> 
> Try this: trim all the way up and check up under the left side where the engine meets the trim plate. There should be a little lever with a spring. Clean and lubricate that lever really well! At least on my outboard, that lever manually indicates the trim position on my gauge. Whenever I store my skiff, I trim up slightly to take the pressure off that lever.


Great information!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've had that same problem with JohnRudes (but without the fancy gauge -just the standard single trim/tilt gauge...). If that spring-loaded lever has a bit of corrosion it will hang up and not provide the info to the gauge... As noted, lube it occasionally, work it a bit to free it up and you're good for as long as it takes until it begins to hang up again....

Note: I know very little about Yamaha, Mercury, etc. I've never owned anything other than a Johnson (years ago) or an Evinrude motor -since 1974...


----------

